# Comfy, strong pant questions



## cookiexd40 (Jun 6, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone thought about ****ies EMS pants...my problem with pants is I have big thighs from lifting weights. and when I squat on scene or in the back of the bus the crotch gets tight and well after awhile I bust the crotch out of my pants...and I cant find a good strong pair…that last more than about 3 months....I tried ordering a size bigger thinking maybe I was getting fat or something but those busted too because I didn't pull them up before squatting down...any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## karaya (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm, a real problem indeed. I wear 5.1 tactical pants during my work as an EMS photographer and I squat, crawl, lay on the floor, you name it and these pants hold up very well. I always felt they were much better constructed than the ****ies.

Now bear in mind, I don't suffer from "incredulas hulkicides" as you apparently are , but higher quality tactical apparel may be in order for you.

Bus?? I thought that was only a New York term; not one from the Lone Star State!


----------



## Grady_emt (Jun 6, 2008)

karaya said:


> Hmm, a real problem indeed. I wear 5.1 tactical pants...




+1

I wear 5.11s as well, only problem that Ive found with them is that they dont old their colour for very long, but a few dye packs in the trashbin and they are back to dark navy.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 6, 2008)

5.11 are good but I like the ****ies because they're cheaper for me and always wear a lot slower. The stitching is not as strong as the 5.11.


----------



## Jon (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a pair of the 5.11 TDU trousers... They've got a little pocket in the thigh pocket that will hold my shears well. They've stayed nice and blue.

I've got the same problem you have. My favorite EMS trousers are Horace Small... They just fit right. I've got a pair of ****ies EMS pants... they are OK... I'm not overly impressed, but they've worked for me when I've worn them ocassionally. I've just got a few pairs that I like a lot better.


----------



## NJN (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont regularly wear EMS pants. I have shorts for standbys and bike events. The rest of the time i'm wearing Tru-Spec BDUs which have taken me to hell and back. All of my goddies on my whacker belt  or shoved in random pockets.


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the same issue with my thighs, but from a few too many cheezeburgers, not lifting weights.  Where can I find the 5.1's?

Thanks,


----------



## NJN (Jul 10, 2008)

5.11 products can be found at many sites. 3 of them are:
www.galls.com 
www.thefirestore.com
www.chiefsupply.com


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been wearing Propper's since I started in EMS. They hold their color fairly well, don't rip out and last forever. The only problem I have had with them is shrinking in the length. So I wash them several times before I get them hemmed and make sure that they are a little long. 
Propper makes the militarys uniforms so you know they will last. I like that they have double stitching in the crotch, I will never have to worry about a "blow-out". ****ies aren't bad and I have worn those also but after a wash or two they are TOO short. I haven't been able to find them in a 34 or 36 inseam.


----------



## REMSI Medic 10 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not a big fan at all of the ****ies. I buy the tru-spec from a army navy surplus store. The chick that owns the place buys ALOT of the tru-speck bdu pants for the ems agencies


----------

